# الزوجــــــات.. أنــــــــــــــــــواع



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

*
**الزوجات.. أنواع

هذه الدراسة صنفت الزوجات إلى فئات، وعليك أن تكوني جادة وصريحة مع نفسك لتكتشفي أي نوع من الزوجات أنت، والعمل على تغيير ما هو سلبي ويسبب الإزعاج لزوجك ولعائلتك.

1. الزوجة المسيطرة: وهي التي تلغي وجود زوجها فلا تستشيره أو تشركه في أمور الأسرة، وتقوم هي بكل شيء يخص البيت دون أن ترجع إليه، ويضطر الزوج في معظم الحالات إلى تفادي المشكلة بالصمت لكي يحافظ على أجواء مريحة داخل المنزل.

2. الزوجة النكدية: وهي الزوجة التي تستمتع بالجو المليء بالعواصف والزوابع وتختلق أسباب الخلاف. وتعتاد على هذا الأسلوب في حياتها وتعتبر أن صراخها يريحها من ضغوط الحياة وتجد هذا الشيء وسيلة للتنفيس عما بداخلها.

3. الزوجة الانعزالية: التي تبتعد عن كل الأمور الخاصة بزوجها، ولا تهتم إلا بشؤونها بحجة أنها لا تريد أن تزعجه، وطبعا هي تتقوقع داخل نفسها وتخلق فجوة بينها وبين زوجها.

4. الزوجة العنيدة: وهي التي تعاند في كل شيء ولأي شيء لمجرد العناد، وإثبات شخصيتها بهذا الأسلوب، وتصر على رأيها مهما كان خاطئا.

5. الزوجة الروتينية: وهذه المرأة تعتبر أن الزواج هو نهاية ما تحققه في الحياة فهو كل أملها وليس لديها بعد الزواج أي طموح أو رغبة في التغير نحو الأفضل، وتتبنى أسلوب حياة ثابتاً ولا ترغب عادة في تغييره.

6. الزوجة المتجددة الطموحة: التي ترغب دائما في التغير نحو الأفضل، سواء في مظهرها أو كفاءتها، وتساعد زوجها لتحقيق التغيير دون أن تزعجه.

7. الزوجة الأم: وهي التي تمتلك حناناً يفوق العادة، وتوجهه نحو زوجها كما لو أنه أحد أطفالها، فتجد نفسها تعتني به بطريقة مكثفة وتهتم في راحته ولو على حساب راحتها هي. أحيانا يفقد الزوج حماسه تجاهها كامرأة مثيرة كونها تلعب دور الأم ولكنه يرتاح لمعاملتها في المقابل.

8. الزوجة الطفلة: وهي التي تعيش مراحل عمرها ببطء شديد، فنجدها تميل إلى الطفولة والعبث، وتعيش حياة مرحة وتتعلق بأمور جميلة، وتهرب قليلا من الواقعية، وقد تتنصل من بعض مسئولياتها، ولكنها أحياناً تسعد قلب الرجل بطفولتها هذه.

قد تجدين في داخلك خليطاً من بعض هذه الشخصيات، أو قد نتقلين من حالة إلى أخرى حسب الوضع، ولكن في كل هذا حاولي ألا تغيظي زوجك إذا كان هناك ما يلفت انتباهك إليه ويطلبه منك. وحاولي أن تعيشي مراحل الزواج جميعها بتعقل واتزان. 
ولا مانع من طلب العون حين تعجزين عن تغيير بعض طباعك السيئة، فأنت من ستحصدين ثمار السعادة الزوجية.*

*منقول*
​


----------



## besm alslib (24 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع حلو كتير بجد *

*بس في انواع تانيه غير هدول ومتل ما انت قلت بنهاية الموضوع *

*في زوجات بتنتقل من حاله الى اخرى بحسب الوضع*

*بس الاهم برايي هو اسلوب معاملة الزوج*

*لان الزوج هو اللي بيخلق نوعية المراه فهو اللي ممكن يعمل منها مرحه وطفله وهو اللي بيعمل منها تعيسه ونكديه وهو اللي بيعمل منها انطاوائيه او متفتحه*

*لان هي حتى لو كانت كلها حياة ومرح وهو كان نكدي وبيحب المشاكل فمع الوقت هتتغير شخصيتها وتتاقلم على طباعه هو*

*طبعا اكيد في حالات استثنائيه لكن الاكيد ان الاغلب بيتاقلمو على طباع الزوج واسلوبه في معاملتهم*




*فيا ريت تنزل كمان مواضيع عن الازواج واقسى عليهم شويات ههههههه*


*موضوعك حلو كتيررررر تسلم ايديك عليه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع حلو كتير بجد *
> 
> *بس في انواع تانيه غير هدول ومتل ما انت قلت بنهاية الموضوع *
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه حاضر يا تاسونى 
ميرسى خااااااااااالص يا تاسونى لمشاركة حضرتك الرااااااااااائعة 
ربنا يبارك فى زوجك وأولادك
آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

حلو موضوعك وتفنيد هايدا النوعيات
اتمني حياة سعيدة كريمة لكل شعب المسيح
شكرا الك صديقي العزيز


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> حلو موضوعك وتفنيد هايدا النوعيات
> اتمني حياة سعيدة كريمة لكل شعب المسيح
> شكرا الك صديقي العزيز


*ربنا يخليك
ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

شكراا
للموضوع الجميل جدا
والمجهود الرائع
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم يا ابو تربو
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ستيفان (26 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع حلو*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2011)

حابة اكون كده
*. الزوجة المتجددة الطموحة: التي ترغب دائما في التغير نحو الأفضل، سواء في مظهرها أو كفاءتها، وتساعد زوجها لتحقيق التغيير دون أن تزعجه.*

وانا كده 

* الزوجة الطفلة:  وهي التي تعيش مراحل عمرها ببطء شديد، فنجدها تميل إلى الطفولة والعبث،  وتعيش حياة مرحة وتتعلق بأمور جميلة، وتهرب قليلا من الواقعية، وقد تتنصل  من بعض مسئولياتها، ولكنها أحياناً تسعد قلب الرجل بطفولتها هذه.*


----------



## kira (15 مارس 2011)

*عن فلسفة فرويد 

شكرا اخي*​


----------



## rannnooosh (1 أبريل 2011)

و كل نوع له نسبة احتما طلاق تختلف؟؟اعتقد ان الانواع الاولى من المرحج انها تنتهي بالطلاق..


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2011)

rannnooosh قال:


> و كل نوع له نسبة احتما طلاق تختلف؟؟اعتقد ان الانواع الاولى من المرحج انها تنتهي بالطلاق..


*فى المسيحية لا يوجد طلاق الا لعلة الزنا*


----------

